# Atticus dobie/weim mix @ 3 mon.



## lovemypitanddobie35 (Oct 26, 2011)

hope this attatchment worked! Atticus Finch is now 7 mon. and 50lbs..


----------



## lovemypitanddobie35 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Josie May (Amstaff)*







Josie May is my pittie pup! she is 50lbs and is 20 months old..


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

they are sooooooooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:welcome: 

Beautiful pups you have there!!!


----------



## lovemypitanddobie35 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone!:smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Atticus Finch is a great name!! my favorite book 

And he has a great face.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful dogs especially Atticus <3


----------



## lovemypitanddobie35 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

My heart just fluttered


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I want to see him all grown up!!!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Great photo's. They are both beautiful


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute pups, I love the names!


----------

